# Dish'n it up or wait?



## Artorture

Like many of you I've been awaiting it's arrival since it's debut at CES '08. I just got off the phone with a CSR, and the scenario he gave me was this:

Dish'n it up *Expires May 31at 
A $200 upgrade fee
A $15 install fee
renew my contract for another 24 months

Since all the bugs are software related, should I just go ahead and take advantage of this offer? Or should I wait a couple moths until the bugs are worked out?


----------



## Galaxie6411

Going off past releases of the 622 and 722 series what are the usual time frames on these promo's and prices? IIRC back when I got my 622 it was pretty much identical to the above 922 "promo" If I waited until after May is it possible the price will drop or they will just have the same deal with a different name?

I am worried about the bugs also as well as the lack of a true duo like my 622 has, I was hoping for a duo with sling added to it not replacing one of the tuners.


----------



## phrelin

If you are not replacing any ViP DVR that works and you really fear the price will go up, then get one, play with it and watch TV on your existing DVR. The Slingbox piece of the 922 seems to work and the DVR piece will become reliable within 6-8 months as was the case of earlier DVR releases. Or if you really just want the functions of a Slingbox you could buy a Slingbox PRO HD for around $240-$250.


----------



## saberfly

I have a slingbox solo and a 722 and i cant be happier. Ive had to really mull over getting the 922 but i feel since i do like to watch tv on tv2 sometimes and i dont need any special adapters, i would be taking a step back for the way it works for me. If they come out with a 922 DUO im all over that. It would have to be a direct drop in replacement for the 722. I dont sling very much so thats for sure not my focus at this point. Seems the 922 is focused on the sling. BRING ON A 922 DUO!!!!!


----------

